# Jimmy Choo for H&M



## ztirkazoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, I'm going be SO broke this Fall. Yup.

Jimmy Choo for H&M | Trend.Land


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 24, 2009)

same here!


----------



## igswonderworld (Jun 24, 2009)

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































 I just screamed like a maniac!!!!!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ooooh this is exciting.lol.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, there is already an existing thread on this topic...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f175/j...oo-h-m-142314/


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Hi, there is already an existing thread on this topic...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f175/j...oo-h-m-142314/_

 
I realized that after I scrolled down.


----------



## 3773519 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pay day is the 13ths so im sooo going broker by the 14th.


----------

